# Auto Finesse Temptation



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on this wax ?

It seems so well priced at £25.

My eldest son ( who has just got his first car ) is looking for a good cheap wax and I was going to give him a pot of my Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub, but then I saw this stuff and wondered what it was like.

Any recommendations for it ?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Love it myself. Bit tricky to remove, but that's user error and hut takes practice with curing times etc, a little goes a long way too! Punches well above its weight for depth of shine, af state that durability is around 2 months.

I did no prep work prior to application and did it a good while ago now and it's still beading strong!

Finish is excellent as is beading


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I also like temptation although i will probably sell it as i have just got some angelwax that im finding very good, but temptation is exellent for the money, great finish and water behaviour, can't comment on durability as most stuff on my cars get replaced or topped up far more regularly than needed


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

It smells amazing.
I bought some on here but haven't had a chance to use it. Every time i open the lid I want to lick it.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

msb said:


> I also like temptation although i will probably sell it as i have just got some angelwax that im finding very good, but temptation is exellent for the money, great finish and water behaviour, can't comment on durability as most stuff on my cars get replaced or topped up far more regularly than needed


What angelwax did you get?

I got a sample of their new silver metallic infused wax at waxstock. Keen to try!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

msb said:


> I also like temptation although i will probably sell it as i have just got some angelwax that im finding very good, but temptation is exellent for the money, great finish and water behaviour, can't comment on durability as most stuff on my cars get replaced or topped up far more regularly than needed


What angelwax did you get?

I got a sample of their new silver metallic infused wax at waxstock. Keen to try!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I liked Temptation but my god was it a pain to remove, which i think was my fault. You have to leave it to cure for quite a while. But it's so easy to apply, the finish it gives is fantastic and the beading is amazing! 

Ohhh and the smell!


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> What angelwax did you get?
> 
> I got a sample of their new silver metallic infused wax at waxstock. Keen to try!


Ive tried both, the silver one really is fantastic, I actually gave both Angelwax's to Mark for free.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I have it and really like it, I find the best method for application is panel by panel leaving a 1-2 min curing time, or apply to the whole car and leave for at least 20 mins after, anything in-between seems to be a pain. Not the easiest wax to remove compared to say AG HD or Zymol but then again it's alot cheaper and not exactly hard to remove to be honest. Get some, you won't regret it :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

RDB85 said:


> Ive tried both, the silver one really is fantastic, I actually gave both Angelwax's to Mark for free.


I agree. The silver Angelwax is really good ( thanks for that pot RDB  ))


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

If the weather holds this weekend I'm going to have another go with Temptation (2nd coat on the bonnet only)and see how thin I can lay it down. Last time I think I put it on too thick because it set rock hard and was a massive pain to remove, it was also a very humid day.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

matt303 said:


> If the weather holds this weekend I'm going to have another go with Temptation (2nd coat on the bonnet only)and see how thin I can lay it down. Last time I think I put it on too thick because it set rock hard and was a massive pain to remove, it was also a very humid day.


ultra thin layer,leave for minimum 15 mins longer the better in my personal experience with it,and enjoy it is a good product for the money:thumb:


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

I've had a test run on the top of the flip top bin the my kitchen (gets used for all sorts of tests before using on the car), got a really nice thin layer on, waited 20mins, buffed off nice and easy, one very shiny and slick bin :lol:


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

I bet this an onyx type wax. Brilliant for the regular waxer.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

matt303 said:


> I've had a test run on the top of the flip top bin the my kitchen (gets used for all sorts of tests before using on the car), got a really nice thin layer on, waited 20mins, buffed off nice and easy, one very shiny and slick bin :lol:


Lol!

I applied a thin layer in direct sunlight today, left it around 4 minutes and it buffed off lovely! Obviously the extra heat sped up the timescale for removal lol, but had no choice


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

matt303 said:


> I've had a test run on the top of the flip top bin the my kitchen (gets used for all sorts of tests before using on the car), got a really nice thin layer on, waited 20mins, buffed off nice and easy, one very shiny and slick bin :lol:


It is as said before a good product, just requires a slightly different approach to application and removal compared to other af waxes:thumb:


----------

